# Audio / Video >  LOMO produkcija

## BLOW

Sveiki man te iekrājušies pāris lomo 4a28 skaļruņu (būtība pilnīgi jauni) nu un man te iegribējās šos iedabūt kastē, bet atdūros pret to kādu kasti tad taisīt cik lielu vai likt fāzu invertoru vai nē utt. Itkā jau izrēķināju ka vienam skaļrunim vajag 180L kasti bet man liekas ka tas ir bišku par traku. Varbūt kāds var palīdzēt šos dabas brīnumus iedabūt kastē? 

P.S. Pērku LOMO 4a-32 skaļruņus jeb vecās Sigmas skandas!!

----------


## Didzis

4A28 ir kino platjoslas skaļruņi un tiem nekādu lielo kasti nevajag. Par fāzgriezējiem un zemām frekvencēm vispār aizmirsti. Šie papīrnieki apakšējās frekvences nekad nav atskaņojuši un neatskaņos  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Nav tik traki - fāzinvertors labi sanāk šādam "stīvam" platjosliniekam. Tik jāskaņo attiecīgi ap kādiem 70 Hz. Krievi sataisījuši pulka visādu konstrukciju ar šiem:
http://www.magictubes.ru/ves/sdelai.htm
http://www.magictubes.ru/ves/tqwt.htm
http://www.magictubes.ru/ves/alexqtwt.htm

----------


## kaspich

jaa, ljoti profesionaalas konstrukcijas  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

fantastiski. njemam skaljruni un iepisham
a) kantainaa kastee
b) finiera plaaksnes viduu

nuu, tad panjemam kaadu rupornieku tviiteri [kas ir konceptuaali PILNIIGI neatbilstosh], vienu kondjoru un hifiliitikja komplekts gatavs.

a visi tie lohi, kas kaut ko emera, rekjina, testee, klausaas, veertee - lohi. iists hifiliitikjis ar taadaam dumiibaam nenodarbojas  :: 

3 noraades ar dazhaadiem noformeejumiem un nianseem, tikai vienaadiem skanjas ninashu aprakstiem  ::   ::   ::

----------


## arnis

> izrēķināju ka vienam skaļrunim vajag 180L


 Pastaasti luudzams, kaa tad tu taa izreekjinaaji, ka vajag tos 180L ?

----------


## kaspich

kaa, Tu nezini? moa tak uzrakstiija:
a) izmeera
b) jaudas
c) gruudiena speeka

----------


## Didzis

Godīgi sakot es baigi neaizrautos ar krievu internetā atrodamajiem aprakstiem par šo skaļruni. Krieviem cita mentalitāte un viņiem za ģeržavu obidno, tapēc viņi vēl igi ko nebūt būvēs uz tiem štruntiem. Neies tak buržuju skaļruņus pirkt  ::  Šie skaļruņi nāca komplektā ar kino projektoru Uktaina un jau krievu laikos tos sauca par ka ka, jo tāds uzrakst bija uz tām tumbām  ::   Nu nesanāks no šiem skaļruņiem nekāds HI-END

----------


## Isegrim

Tad jau tev vajadzēja prast novērtēt - "Ukrainas" pastiprinātājs atdeva knapi 10 W joslā līdz 10 kHz. Katrai no virknē slēgtām _taurēm_ tikai pa 5 W tika, bet zāli ta piebļāva!  ::  
Un tas bija tāds prasts "koferis" - "peredvižka" taču. Bija vēl citi (stacionāriem pielietojumiem) skaļruņi, kuros šis 10" platjoslinieks tika brūķēts. Ja kasti uztaisa un noskaņo pareizi, gan jau, ka istabai sanāk gana labi. Visa tā ņemšanās ar vecām kino _taurēm_ - tāds hobijs "na ļubiķeļja"; _par mazu naudu dod lielu baudu_  ::  . Sava veida _vintage_... 
Latvijā tik viens leģendārs platjoslinieks tika ražots - priekš "Rīga-10".

----------


## Didzis

Tieši tā. ar ka-ka tumbām varēja piebļaut lauku kultūras nama zāli un viss- skaņas kvalitātes ta nebija  ::

----------


## arnis

ko nu katrs saprot ar lauku kultuuras namu un piebljaushanu. 
tas, ka zaales viduu paareejo dancotaaju apkaarteejaa troksnii starp ruporizeetiem groupdelajotiem kickbasiem pa vidu kaa fonaa vareeja nedaudz saklausiit "vaardus" -- skaitaas piebljaushana ..... ?  :: 
PS- runa vairaak ir nevis par Ģeržavu, bet manupraat tiiri ekonomisku apsveerumu deelj --- arii ieksh LV ss-kaa S90 tiek tirgots kaa etalons un chutj lji ne haiends.... 
Turklaat-- Krievijaa, taapat kaa jebkur pasaulee, ir gandriiz visu lielo pasaules razhotaaju speaker diileri/ centri, taakaa par piedaavaajumu shiem absoluuti nevajadzeetu suukstiities.

----------


## kaspich

par afftoru  - nez kaapeec sanaak taa, ka daja indiviidu bez zinaashanaam [to ligu var labot] ir arii stulbi un slinki. atvainojos par iipashiibas vaardeim, bet - iisu laicinju atpakalj [skjiet, OB teemaa] Arnis ielika garn grafikus, gan aprakstus par 4a32 testiem. skaidrs, ka shis jaunietis neko no taa nav ne dzirdejis, ne redzeejis..
nu, muusu s90 uz to visu pastaisiito suudu fona tieshaam ir hiends  :: 
bet taadi 'vintage' hiend raada tikai to, ka nejeegu [turklaat, darboties speejiiigu un aktiivu] ir ljoti daudz. turklaat veel kurlu  ::

----------


## tornislv

Gan pie mums gan , īpašu Krievijā uc ex-CCCP ir liela problēma - faktiski neeksistējošs vintage/second hand akustikas tirgus. Jūrnieki ko veda? Sākumā radioaparātus un vinilu, tad kasešniekus un bumboksus. CD jau bija nesen, lielie labie ampi bija par dārgu un smagu, lai vestu, tas pats jo vairāk - akustika. Līdz 80to gadu beigām ex-CCCP teritorijā labu rietumu akustiku bija ka tik ne tikpat maz, kā ārzemju automašīnu. Līdz ar to gan te gan ru figurē S90, amfotoni un korvetes un citi ASi un MASi. Pieļauju ka vācu eBajā S90 viegli tā uzreiz neatradīsi. Tas pats ar skaļruņiem - nu nemētājas te nevienam pažobelē skanspīki un viszatoni... bet Lomo - mētājas  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, veel jau jaasaprot arii tas, ka tehnologjijas attiistaas.
ok, vinila atskanjotaaji savu tehnisko kulminaciju sasniedza pirms XX gadiem. un ne jau taapeec, ka tad razhoja labaakas adatas, vnk formaats ir novecojis un neatbilst muusdienu prasiibaam [taadelj jaunas izstraades masu tirguu praktiski nav].
skaljrunji, turpretii, attiistaas. ampi - attiistaas [ok, D klase - nepareizaa virzienaa, bet tas nav etalons].
tajos gados skaljrunji atskanjoja pamataa balss diapazonu, shobriid muuzikas [ne tikai hiphop] spektrs ir RADIKAALi cits.
ja toreiz mieriigi pietika 200..6000, un drobeniti no skatuves padauziija bungjieris, tad tagad i 30 zemaaa gala nav par zemu, un augshas jau gribaas liidz 20k, kaa minimums.
ja agraak normaala bija 20+db nevienmeeriiba tajaa [darba] diapazonaa, tad tagad jau gribaas +/-3. ja agraak taads skaljrunis kapaaja ar 3..10% THD [uz vidiem K3 domine], tad tagad gribaas 0.1..0.5%.
un sho varetu turpianat [ar faazu, GD, direktivitaates lietaam]. 

vnk ir veci onkas, kas jauniibaa klausiijushies savu miilajako muuziku, uz vecumu i kurlums i nostalgjija pakjeerusi. saprotu.
bet paarejie 'tube' sound 'speci'.. nez, citaas jomaas arii cilveeki, kas PILNIIGI neko nerubii, lien iekshaa? laikam jau jaa..

p.s. un, ja kaads saaks staastiit, kas taa laika skaljrunji skan, bet musdienu - neskan - jaaiet pie ausu aarsta. un/vai jasaprot, kas ar to skaneeshanu domaats.
nemuzikaali [paara harmonikas] kroplji, nenormaala nevienmeeriiba AFR atdevee un/vai apakshu/augshu pilniigs truukums - tas NEVAR skaneet. un neskan. ja 'skan' finiera plaaksnee iebaazts paltjoslinieks - tad delj rear atstarojumiem. un tad skatam Linkwitz webu, tur ir gana info par OB. tehniski korekta info.

----------


## tornislv

http://vilianov.com/hardware/naushniki- ... r-turbine/

Во-вторых, еще больше людей с детства запомнили, каким должен быть «правильный» звук, и все, что не совпадает с воспоминаниями, тут же снабжается нелестными эпитетами и отметается. Так, до сих пор многие считают эталоном советские колонки, вроде 15АС-109, и охотятся за ними на барахолках, хотя басы там весьма условные, высоких частот нет вообще, зато много-много средних. Правда, найдя искомое, некоторые бывают шокированы, насколько детские воспоминания отличаются от реальности. Не подумайте, у меня и в мыслях нет смеяться над ценителями «старого» звука: получают люди удовольствие — и замечательно. Однако они частенько забредают в аудиофорумы и не к месту брякают: «*Ха, а у меня S-90 82-го года выпуска, и все вы тут ничего не понимаете*».

----------


## kaspich

es peec sevis un chomiem atceros - tajaa laikaa bija normaali, ja/ka tembru regulatori bija +/-20db, un abi [gan basu, gan augshu] regulaari bija tuvu +max.  :: 
jeb veel labaak, audiofiilam bija s90, uzliktas uz skapjiem +2.50m augstumaa, tw skatiijaas griestos.. nekas, baudiija skanju..
un, pat, ja taadaam S90 tas bass ir 'daudz' [30..40hz], tad [vismaz pirmajaam modifikaacijaam, ar nesimetrisko FI] vinjs ir PILNIIGI nebaudaams - izpluudis, neartikuleets, dunosh, ar shausmiigaam peecskanjaam.. 
bet, palasam - 99% 'audiofiilu' - basa sapnis  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> ar nesimetrisko FI


  ::   ??? Ko tu ar to domā?

----------


## jankus

> es peec sevis un chomiem atceros - tajaa laikaa bija normaali, ja/ka tembru regulatori bija +/-20db, un abi [gan basu, gan augshu] regulaari bija tuvu +max.


 He, šajā laikā jau arī domājams, ka čomiem tembru regulatori lielai daļai pēc noklusejuma ir uz max.  ::  Vismaz tā esmu pie daudziem novērojis..

Bet nu par 4A-28 ieinteresējāt gan. Varbūt nopirkt pārīti "dļa obšego obrazovanjija"?  ::  Kā, nekā, maksā taču kapeikas..  ::  Tik kur tos likt..

----------


## kaspich

> ar nesimetrisko FI
> 
> 
>    ??? Ko tu ar to domā?


 nu, vecaakaam modifikaacijaam FI bija izvietots nesimetriski. tb, tas - resnaakais un garakais. peec tam RRR modificeeja - samazinaja S un L, un izvietoja simtriski - taas tik daudz nesmu kalusiijies, viedoklja nav [bet, par hiend iluuzijas neloloju]  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Bet nu par 4A-28 ieinteresējāt gan. Varbūt nopirkt pārīti "dļa obšego obrazovanjija"?  Kā, nekā, maksā taču kapeikas..  Tik kur tos likt..


 
ar taadiem pat panaakumiem panjem kaiminja garaazhaa pionIEr elipses, kas 10 gadus nokalpojushas zhika plauktaa. vai FLI supi pa 30 LVL noss.lv, izdur kaadus caurumus, saliimee virsuu uzlimes 'superbass' un buus!!  ::

----------


## Didzis

Ir jau jums taisnība par to nostalģiju un mūsdienu akustiku. Nevar gan salīdzinat dažādas klases, cenas skaļruņus un akustiku. Pagajuša gadsimta septiņdesmitajos gados RRR AS35 bija tā laika tehnikas sasniegums un vienkārši  iekš PSRS nekā labāka nebija. Tai laikā jau arī pasaulē nemaz tik daudz labi skanošu tumbu nebija  ::  . Savukārt mūsdienās notiek pilnīga akustikas degradācija un pilnas bodes ar plastmasas-MDF uz mieta uzspraustām  tumbelēm, kuras skan ievērojami sliktāk par AS35 no 1975 gada. Nu dizains gan modernajām tumbelēm smuku smukais, bet skaņa pakaļā  ::  . Protams, par lielu naudu, var nopirkt arī daudz labākas tumbas par RRR ražojumu, bet par lielu naudu  ::  !  No nostaļģijas  grūti atteikties  ::   Man jau arī grūti izmest 6GD1, 6GD2,8GD1, u.t.t. skaļruņus, kuri tika savulaiku sagādāti lai būvētu akustiku. Tai pat laikā apzinos, ka nu nekādīgi neizdosies uzbūvet ko labāk par maniem profesionālajiem JBL studijas monitoriem  ::  
Ja runa par krievu kino skaļruņiem, tad tie ir tipiski sava laika izstrādājumi. 4A32 esot itkā nospiest no kautkāda franču skaļruņa un gan jau arī pārejie ir pakaļdarinājumi. Neba nu krievi paši ko izdomāja  ::  Nu ko var gribēt no skaļruņiem, kuri tika radīti laikā kad parādijās pirmās skaņu filmas. Nav dzirdēts, ka tai laikā amerikas kinoteātros būtu 5.1 skaņa  ::

----------


## BLOW

Cik es te sapratu tad nu laikam jāmet šitie pie velna un jāpēr kas modernāks. Varbūt kāds var ieteikt kādu analogu 4a32 skaļruņiem?

----------


## tornislv

_Nolēmu vairs nebraukt ar zaporožecu un nodot šrotā. Vai ir kāds analogs?_

Tak ja gribi konstruēt kaut ko, te bija iemesti linki ar skaļruņu interneta šopiem, paņem kādus Peerless vai scanspeak un konstruē augšā...

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Ko braucat autoram virsū plašā frontē? Varbūt viņam veca mīlestība (nostalģija) uz veciem kinapiem, varbūt viņam tie citādi neizsakāmi patīk. Ja viņš uzkonstruēs kasti pareizi, rezultāti būs tīri ciešami (atkarībā no repertuāra, ko viņš pārsvarā klausās). Tik, pašam par nelaimi, viņš no tā _ņefiga_ nejēdz...   ::

----------


## jankus

> Varbūt kāds var ieteikt kādu analogu 4a32 skaļruņiem?


 Varbūt interesē RFT L3402 ideālā stāvoklī? 
Vēl ir dabūjams arī RFT L3404- tik tas derēs tikai priekš midrange (tāds pats kā L3402 tik ar slēgto kurvi). L3402 varētu būt kaut kas līdzīgs 4A-28..

----------


## Vitalii

> Varbūt kāds var ieteikt kādu analogu 4a32 skaļruņiem?
> 
> 
>  Varbūt interesē RFT L3402 ideālā stāvoklī? 
> Vēl ir dabūjams arī RFT L3404- tik tas derēs tikai priekš midrange (tāds pats kā L3402 tik ar slēgto kurvi). L3402 varētu būt kaut kas līdzīgs 4A-28..


  >> ( L3402 varētu būt kaut kas līdzīgs...4A-28 ) >> kā var ieteikt kautko līdzīgu...līdzīgs ir - a mash saidjot. Vismaz specifikācijas salīdzināji? 
        Galvenais ka nogrūst savu preci...( _Varbūt interesē RFT L3402 ideālā stāvoklī?_ )

----------


## jankus

> >> ( L3402 varētu būt kaut kas līdzīgs...4A-28 ) >> kā var ieteikt kautko līdzīgu...līdzīgs ir - a mash saidjot. Vismaz specifikācijas salīdzināji? 
>         Galvenais ka nogrūst savu preci...( _Varbūt interesē RFT L3402 ideālā stāvoklī?_ )


 Vitalii, vai nevari pāris vārdos paskaidrot savu neizpratni vai arī kas manis teiktajā nepatika?
Manis pēc tie skaļruņi var man plauktā stāvēt kaut trīsdesmit gadus tāpat kā daždesmit citi skaļruņi, kas ir manā īpašumā. Šos tieši tamdēļ arī nopirku, jo likās analogi 4A-28, tik interesantāki. Varbūt kādreiz, kādā atvaļinājumā pats uztaisīšu priekš tiem tqwt vai kaut ko tamlīdzīgu. Tik kur es tās tumbas likšu- jau tā to tumbu ir tik daudz, ka sanāktu pat visām trijām vannas istabām. A ja no visiem skaļruņiem, kas mētājas uztaisītu tumbas, ko salikt garāžā, nebūtu vairs mašīnu kur iebraukt.

----------


## kaspich

peec kaa Tu to analogjiju nosaki?
peec izmeera, jaudas, vai gruudiena speeka?

----------


## arnis

ko noziimee analogs 4a-28 ? 
Autor ---- tu no saakuma definee,  *KO* vispaar tu gribi taisiit, un ko tu no taa visi ko sataisiisi, veelies klausiities/ sadzirdeet. Tad arii runaasim taalaak. 
Ja teema ir - 1 skaljrunis fullrangee, garazhaa pie alinja , tad nemokies, finieri un lobziku rokaa, un uz priekshu 
Tu jau pat nevari paskaidrot, kaadaa veidaa apreekjinaaji 180L, bet skaljrunjus mainiit esi gatavs uzreiz, tikko kaa kaads kautko ne taa pasaka ....

----------


## jankus

> peec kaa Tu to analogjiju nosaki?
> peec izmeera, jaudas, vai gruudiena speeka?


 Jāskatās skaidrojošā vārdnīcā, ko nozīmē vārds "analogs".  :: 
Ja jautā man- skaļrunis 4A-28- 10" platjoslinieks vairāk vai mazāk veiksmīgi izmantojams iekš open baffle, vai, piemēram, tqwt.

----------


## kaspich

taaks, veel viens tuksmuldeetaajs.

tuksmuldeetaju TOP3 [tie ir tie, ks meegjina gudri muldeet, bet bez elementaaras sajeegas]:
1. moa
2. jDat
3. jankus

nu, kursh naakoshais?  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Tu jau pat nevari paskaidrot, kaadaa veidaa apreekjinaaji 180L,


 Kad šim jāpasaka, kā ticis pie tāda cipara, tā izliekas nedzirdam un klusē ka partizāns!   :: 
Visa "rēķināšana" būs pasūkāšana no pirksta.

----------


## kaspich

> pasūkāšana... no pirksta.  [/b]


 visi, kam shovakar apsoliits Valentiindienas sveetku minets, saausiijaas, lasot Tavu  tekstu..  ::

----------


## ddff

Es lasu un briinos - tas ir kaut kaads jauns fetisha paveids? Kur ir jeega vaakt vecu drazu un spriedeleet kaadaa akustiskajaa noformeejumaa taa performees vislabaak? Vai ir kaut viens logisks iemesls, kamdeelj visus shos kraamus vienkaarshi nenodot luuzhnjos vai neaizvest uz poligonu un neuzshaut kosmosaa?

ddff, nevaac muzeju no kraamiem

----------


## Didzis

Nu nav vis tā, ka veci skaļruņi galīgi nebūtu izmantojami. Būtībā jau sava laika mūzika jāklausās uz attiecīga vecuma skaļruņiem. Tipisks piemērs ir gramafoni un patafoni. Tie gan nav tieši skaļruņi, bet ideja saglabājas. Pamēģini pirmo ulmaņlaiku plati nospēlēt uz moderna atskaņotāja un akustikas ar pāris decibelu nevienmērību. Tur būs viena šņākoņa čarkstoņa un spraksķi, bet uzliec to pašu plati uz patafona un mēms paliec- normāli skan. Jā var jau izmantot dažadus filtrus šumodavus,  ulučšizaizerus un dbūt ciešanu skaņu, bet patafonam nevajag nekādu skaņas apstrādi un viss notiek. Vārdu sakot, Bītlu mūzika labi skan uz Festivāla, ABBA uz Viktorijas, bet tuc-tuc uz plastmasas pļerdakim  ::  Nu labi, gan jau mani kaspich tūlīt nories, bet sava štelle tai lietā ir  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nu nav vis tā, ka veci skaļruņi galīgi nebūtu izmantojami. Būtībā jau sava laika mūzika jāklausās uz attiecīga vecuma skaļruņiem. Tipisks piemērs ir gramafoni un patafoni. Tie gan nav tieši skaļruņi, bet ideja saglabājas. Pamēģini pirmo ulmaņlaiku plati nospēlēt uz moderna atskaņotāja un akustikas ar pāris decibelu nevienmērību. Tur būs viena šņākoņa čarkstoņa un spraksķi, bet uzliec to pašu plati uz patafona un mēms paliec- normāli skan. Jā var jau izmantot dažadus filtrus šumodavus,  ulučšizaizerus un dbūt ciešanu skaņu, bet patafonam nevajag nekādu skaņas apstrādi un viss notiek. Vārdu sakot, Bītlu mūzika labi skan uz Festivāla, ABBA uz Viktorijas, bet tuc-tuc uz plastmasas pļerdakim  Nu labi, gan jau mani kaspich tūlīt nories, bet sava štelle tai lietā ir


 pag, nu nogriez tai tumbai visu zem 400hz un virs 3khz, un efekts buus veel krutaaks kaa liekot uz patafona..

----------


## ddff

> Nu nav vis tā, ka veci skaļruņi galīgi nebūtu izmantojami. Būtībā jau sava laika mūzika jāklausās uz attiecīga vecuma skaļruņiem. Tipisks piemērs ir gramafoni un patafoni. Tie gan nav tieši skaļruņi, bet ideja saglabājas. Pamēģini pirmo ulmaņlaiku plati nospēlēt uz moderna atskaņotāja un akustikas ar pāris decibelu nevienmērību. Tur būs viena šņākoņa čarkstoņa un spraksķi, bet uzliec to pašu plati uz patafona un mēms paliec- normāli skan. Jā var jau izmantot dažadus filtrus šumodavus,  ulučšizaizerus un dbūt ciešanu skaņu, bet patafonam nevajag nekādu skaņas apstrādi un viss notiek. Vārdu sakot, Bītlu mūzika labi skan uz Festivāla, ABBA uz Viktorijas, bet tuc-tuc uz plastmasas pļerdakim  Nu labi, gan jau mani kaspich tūlīt nories, bet sava štelle tai lietā ir


 Bet nekas tak netraucee tos artifaktus ieviest maaksliigi.

ddff

----------


## BLOW

> Tu jau pat nevari paskaidrot, kaadaa veidaa apreekjinaaji 180L,
> 
> 
>  Kad šim jāpasaka, kā ticis pie tāda cipara, tā izliekas nedzirdam un klusē ka partizāns!  
> Visa "rēķināšana" būs pasūkāšana no pirksta.


 Nu tā rēķināšana bija pēc šiem datiem...
http://tqwp.narod.ru/doc/tqwp-doc3.htm
Un pēc šim formulām 
http://www.mobileaudio.lv/index.php?navig=12&sid=20

----------


## kaspich

nu, iisteniibaa tas ir Arnja raksts :P

un jaa, pie taadiem Qts un Vas taa kaste aptuveni taada varetu sanaakt prieksh Qts=0.7

----------


## arnis

Kaspich- tas NAV mans raksts. mans raksts ir ar kaartu cits. tas ir Jura tulkotais raksts .( no avtozvuka ) 
Blow- vai no konkreeti izlasiitaa raksta radaas kaada sajeega, kaa buutu jaaveic apreekjins ?



> un jaa, pie taadiem Qts un Vas taa kaste aptuveni taada varetu sanaakt prieksh Qts=0.7


 *FAIL.* 
NEKUR, NEKAD, NEVIENS NORMAALS akustikas engineers netaisiis Fi kasti pie tik augsta Qts ar tik lielu V/Vas atshkjiriibu. = *nenormaals* groupdelay.
Kaspich- tava doma ir nepareiza peec buutiibas- Qts kaapj ja Vas/V ----> >1 nevis otraadi ... 
*FAIL*

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich- tas NAV mans raksts. mans raksts ir ar kaartu cits. tas ir Jura tulkotais raksts .( no avtozvuka ) 
> Blow- vai no konkreeti izlasiitaa raksta radaas kaada sajeega, kaa buutu jaaveic apreekjins ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 par rakstu -sore, izskatiijaas pec tava FI raksta.

par qts un vas/v attieciibu.

jo Vas/v lielaaks, jo lielaaks qts pieaugums. 

par gd - es/mees nezinam, akadu kasti: ce vai fi vinjsh skatiija pie taada v. un ja pag gd - paskati Fs. kaads tas buus kastee [ce]? uz taa fona gd probleema ir maza.
fail vari mieriigi atsaukt  ::

----------


## arnis

> jo Vas/v lielaaks, jo lielaaks qts pieaugums. 
> 
> par gd - es/mees nezinam, akadu kasti: ce vai fi vinjsh skatiija pie taada v. un ja pag gd - paskati Fs. kaads tas buus kastee [ce]? uz taa fona gd probleema ir maza.
> fail vari mieriigi atsaukt


 Tu dazhkaart vareetu iedziljinaaties tajaa ko rakstu un ko tu pats pasaki. 
Piemeers.driveris  Vas- 79L, Fs- 50Hz Qts 0,5

Kaste - 79L, Fc buus ~70Hz Qtc ap 0,65 . 
Kaste 180L- Fc buus 55Hz Qtc buus ap tie pashi 0,5- 0,53. 
Pat 1000L kastee Qtc nebuus augstaaks par 0,5 :P Savukaart pie 30L tas buus paari pa 0,7, tas gan skaidrs. 

Tu vnk paseedi un palasi, ko esi sarakstiijis, Failotaaj :P 
Par GD- sleegtaa kastee pie V>Vas par GD protams runaat ir bezjeedziigi. Bet te tak runa bija par porta kasteem ....taakaa FAILi paliek
PS- tu vnk putrojies. no saakuma saki, ka nenormaali liela tilpuma , kas lielaaks par Vas, iespeejams augsts Q, tagad saki, ka otraadi ... tu opregjelisj :P

----------


## kaspich

tak izlasi, ko rakstu..  


kuraa vietaa sho: no saakuma saki, ka nenormaali liela tilpuma , kas lielaaks par Vas, iespeejams augsts Q

???????????????????????????????

par portiem - neredzu. teemaa tika arii labirints piemineets.. arii OB.. kur afftor min FI? neredzu..

----------


## arnis

nu tas ir tajaa postaa, ko tu palaboji, nodzeeesi
atsvaidzinaashu- tavs teksts bija aptuveni taads--- 
khmm, jaa, pie taada Q un Vas, 180L vareetu buut reaals cipars .... 
taakaa nevajag man te lja lja lja tri rublja....
par to ko tu neredzi, blow saka- pret to kādu kasti tad taisīt cik lielu vai likt fāzu invertoru vai nē utt. Itkā jau izrēķināju ka vienam skaļrunim vajag 180L 
peec tam saka , ka lasiijis rakstu par portiem .... nu es tad saprotu, ka 180L attiecas uz portiem ....

----------


## kaspich

> nu tas ir tajaa postaa, ko tu palaboji, nodzeeesi
> atsvaidzinaashu- tavs teksts bija aptuveni taads--- 
> khmm, jaa, pie taada Q un Vas, 180L vareetu buut reaals cipars .... 
> taakaa nevajag man te lja lja lja tri rublja....


 
ES NEKO NEESMU NE LABOJIS, NE DZEESIS!

----------


## BLOW

Ja interesanti paskatīties kā divi profesionāļi cīnās par taisnību interesē tikai kas uzvarēs un kura kastē šitie skaļruņi labāk skanēs.  :: 

P.S. Neķeriet pie sirds.  ::

----------


## arnis

tu labaak buutu kasti taisiijis nevis meeli kulstiijis ...

----------


## ddff

Shie skaljrunji vislabaak skanees MISkastee, briidii, kad tie tur tiks iemesti.

ddff

----------


## BLOW

> Shie skaljrunji vislabaak skanees MISkastee, briidii, kad tie tur tiks iemesti.
> 
> ddff


 Man tik interesē viena lieta, ja tu tik droši apgalvo ka šitie skaļruņi nekam neder, tad kāpēc Mūziķi vel tagad lomo 4a32. Meklē kā ar uguni, un taisa ģitāru kabinetus, un bals kontroles??

----------


## kaspich

> Shie skaljrunji vislabaak skanees MISkastee, briidii, kad tie tur tiks iemesti.
> 
> ddff
> 
> 
>  Man tik interesē viena lieta, ja tu tik droši apgalvo ka šitie skaļruņi nekam neder, tad kāpēc Mūziķi vel tagad lomo 4a32. Meklē kā ar uguni, un taisa ģitāru kabinetus, un bals kontroles??


 tak ddff nevienu tumbu dziivee nav redzejis! veciit, es taa saprotu,ka Tu tomeer rubii! noliec pie vietas visus!  ::

----------


## ddff

Es laikam paziistu kaadus 90% LV muuzikjus (taadus, kas buutu par taadiem saucami)- un neviens man peedeejo 20 gadu laikaa nav luudzis uz skatuves novietot jebko, kur iekshaa buutu shie fenomenaalie skaljrunji.

ddff

----------


## BLOW

> Es laikam paziistu kaadus 90% LV muuzikjus (taadus, kas buutu par taadiem saucami)- un neviens man peedeejo 20 gadu laikaa nav luudzis uz skatuves novietot jebko, kur iekshaa buutu shie fenomenaalie skaljrunji.
> 
> ddff


 Tad vel paliek 10% mūziķu kas viņus izmanto.  :: 

Tu gadījumā neceļo arī pa ārzemēm likdams aparatūru?

----------


## ddff

Ir teiciens, ka paarlieciiba ir lielaaks patiesiibas ienaidnieks nekaa meli. Latvieshiem laikam asiniis ir ienjemt galvaa, vai padzirdeet kaadu puspatiesiibu, uz liidzenas vietas noticeet un tad ar putaam uz luupaam staastiit to pasaulei. Turklaat, kaa zinaams, pret ticiibu jebkura argumentaacija ir bezspeeciiga.
Protams, arii muuzikju viduu ir dazhi "paarliecinaatie", kam ir visai diivainas un pat kuriozas teorijas un veelmes. Dazhi ir ezoteerikas fani un sveeti tic, ka no sazin kaadas zemes vestais MIDI kabelis no tausta uz tonebank dos "siltaaku" tembru. Ir arii runas par simtgadiigiem lentas mikrofoniem un citu drazu, bet par Lomo, Beag vai Vermona ir tik siekalainas atminjas, kuras lielaakoties saistaas ar lielo apmekleejumu, leeto shmigu un labo erekciju tajaa taalajaa pagaatnee.

Es tajaa zinjaa esmu aizdomiigs kaa Mossad agents- es neticu nekam, ko neesmu pats redzeejis, dzirdeejis un sapratis. Man nav nekaadu probleemu atziit, kas esmu viilies kaadaa savaa vai citu izstraadaajumaa, tikpat vieglu roku varu utilizeet visu, kas neiztur kritiku, taapat kaa pateikt kaadam, ko es domaaju par vinja teoriju. Man pilniigi truukst ticiibas un pietaates pret aciimredzamiem "ticiibas upuriem".

Aarzemees, vismaz pro jomaa, situaacija ir labaaka- cilveekiem ir atbilstosha izgliitiiba (tur taada ir pieejama) un visa puushljoshana ir nodota hobijistu liimenim.

ddff

----------


## BLOW

Es tajaa zinjaa esmu aizdomiigs kaa Mossad agents- es neticu nekam, ko neesmu pats redzeejis, dzirdeejis un sapratis. Man nav nekaadu probleemu atziit, kas esmu viilies kaadaa savaa vai citu izstraadaajumaa, tikpat vieglu roku varu utilizeet visu, kas neiztur kritiku, taapat kaa pateikt kaadam, ko es domaaju par vinja teoriju. Man pilniigi truukst ticiibas un pietaates pret aciimredzamiem "ticiibas upuriem".

Vo šitam es pilnībā piekrītu nrvar daudz paļauties uz citu pieredzi un zināšanām viss jāpārbauda uz savas ādas.  ::  
Bet kā lai veciem muzikantiem lai iezkaidro ka laiks izmest tos 4a32 un nopirkt kautko jaunu.   ::  


ddff Tu nesen gadijumā nebiji zviedrijā?

----------


## arnis

nrvar daudz paļauties uz citu pieredzi un zināšanām

taa var teikt tikai neizgliitots cilveeks, kursh pats nejeedz, cik daudz vinjsh nejeedz 
paarbaudiit uz savas aadas ?? un kaada tad taa aada tev ir ? Jeb konkreetaak--- ausis ?? Ja jau tu peec shiim sarunaam nevari izdariit secinaajumus, tad jau tie 4a-28 buus tev tieshi laikaa.
tak pietiek spamot, un taisi savas kastes ....ar to, ka tu pielaizies kaadam profam, iipashi gudraaks nekljuusi ...

----------


## jankus

Vēl joprojām arī nopietni veči spēlējas ar vintage skaļruņiem. Redz kur pat Troelsam Gravesenam ir atsevišķa sadaļa, kas attiecas uz Vintage skaļruņiem: http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/vintage.htm
Šis tas tiek pakritizēts, par šo to ir arī ļoti labas atsauksmes. Manā skatījumā no dažiem vintage skaļruņiem viņam ir sanākušas labas tumbas.
Pa lielam, man pašam nav skaidrs, kāda konceptuāla atšķirība ir pirms 30 gadiem ražotam papīra platjoslas skaļrunim no šajās dienās ražota platjoslas skaļruņa, piemēram. Būtu priecīgs, ja kāds iemestu kādu linku, kur ir izskaidrotas būtiskās dizaina atšķirības.
Kas attiecas uz 4A-28, pats arī esmu lasījis, ka tie ir diezgan paliels sū@s. Nezinu kāpēc citi tāpēc pēc noklusējuma saprot to, ka visi vintage skaļruņi ir sū@i.. Vai ir korekti salīdzināt 4A-28 ar kaut vai Visatonu vai pat vēl labāk Supravoxu? Salīdzinat 4A-28 vai 4A-32 tad ar Noemu!
Vai nu kā, vakar skatījos SSā- divas kastes katrā par diviem 4A-28 + kaut kādi pīkstuļi pārdevās par 30 latiem. Tas nozīmē- 15 lati par pāri. Manā skatījumā ideāls variants priiekš vispārējās izlītošanās. Visaton BG20, piemēram, sanāktu 3x dārgāk.
Attiecībā par to, ka kāds bija pieminējis, ka vintage skaļruņus klausīties ir tas pats kas mūsdienu, tikai "nogriežot" visu, kas ir zem 300Hz, jāsaka- muļķības, ko tas cilvēks runā.. Ir iespējams atrast arī 40 gadīgus skaļruņus, kuriem rezonanse ir ap 30Hz. Piekrītu, ka mūsdienu skaļruņi varētu nospēlēt varbūt pat par oktāvu zemāk, bet arī vintage basu skaļruņi to var pietiekami, priekš normālas mūzikas klausīšanās, jo mūzikā reti ir sastopamas frekvences zemākas par 60Hz.
Par open baffle- pašlaik pats spēlējos ar open baffle ar izmēru 1.2 x 1.2 metri. No aizmugurējās sienas tas ir atbīdīts aptuveni 2 metrus. Jūtams basa kritums ir pie 80Hz.

----------


## ddff

> Bet kā lai veciem muzikantiem lai iezkaidro ka laiks izmest tos 4a32 un nopirkt kautko jaunu.   
> ddff Tu nesen gadijumā nebiji zviedrijā?


 Nekaa neizskaidrosi - lai njem savus 4a32 liidzi kapaa, tik lai nestaigaa pa pasauli un nestaasta, ka tas ir labaakais, kas vien var buut. Man bija kaiminjsh, kas sveeti ticeeja un visiem to vienaa laidaa apgalvoja, ka vinja 5. zhigulis ir autobuuves neatkaartojamaakais shedevrs. Reiz, kad shim kaarteejo reizi vajadzeeja kaadus 10 kg rezerves dalju savam limuziinam, iedevu uz dienu savu taa laika auto, kas gan arii nebija nekas varens - MB 123. Viirs atgriezaas stipri domiigs un peec paaris meeneshiem tika valjaa no sava zhigulja un paarseedaas VW. Viss ir relatiivs. 

Man ir bijushi shie skaljrunji 90-to saakumaa (veel tagad atceros, kaa ar asinjaniem nagiem liecu vaariitu finieri par ruporu), bet nekaadas simpaatijas neizjutu pret tiem. Turklaat, man vinji straadaaja 4 joslu sisteemaa, kur nekas neiespeejams no tiem netika prasiits. Leeti, vienkaarshi remonteejami, nepreciizi skaljrunji. Nekas vairaak.

Zviedrijaa peedejo reizi biju pirms gada. Vai satiki tur kaadu no Latvijas, kas gaaniijaas par 4a32 un nodomaaji, ka tas esmu es?

ddff

----------


## arnis

ja kāds iemestu kādu linku, kur ir izskaidrotas būtiskās dizaina atšķirības.

mees runaasim par vizualizaaciju jeb par objektiivu kvalitaati ? 
Es tak jau vienreiz 2a-12 meeriijumus iemetu. Vai tad veel nav skaidrs ?
Akustikas/ skaljrunju buuves pamatlikumi noraada- jo augstaaks Q, jo augstaaks harmoniku liimenis. tas ir pats saakumu saakums ... 
Varu piesaukt ( te tak taa pienjemts , shkjiet ) kaadu pasaulee zinaamu inzhenieri, izkopeet tekstu/ apreekjinus, ja mans vienkaarshais skaidrojums neder ...



> jo mūzikā reti ir sastopamas frekvences zemākas par 60Hz.


 cilveek, vai tu neesi mazlietinj kurls ?? jeb tas atkal ir kaada inzheniera izkopeejums no kaada saita ?

----------


## ddff

> Pa lielam, man pašam nav skaidrs, kāda konceptuāla atšķirība ir pirms 30 gadiem ražotam papīra platjoslas skaļrunim no šajās dienās ražota platjoslas skaļruņa, piemēram. 
> 
> Attiecībā par to, ka kāds bija pieminējis, ka vintage skaļruņus klausīties ir tas pats kas mūsdienu, tikai "nogriežot" visu, kas ir zem 300Hz, jāsaka- muļķības, ko tas cilvēks runā.. Ir iespējams atrast arī 40 gadīgus skaļruņus, kuriem rezonanse ir ap 30Hz. Piekrītu, ka mūsdienu skaļruņi varētu nospēlēt varbūt pat par oktāvu zemāk, bet arī vintage basu skaļruņi to var pietiekami, priekš normālas mūzikas klausīšanās, jo mūzikā reti ir sastopamas frekvences zemākas par 60Hz.


 Konceptuaala atskiriiba ir starp skaljruni un skaljruni, kas tika razhots PSRS. Shiem konkreetajiem recone vareeja ieliimeet to vienkaarshi iesviezhot no metra attaaluma, spoles magneetspraugaa veel pietika vietas tiislitrenei ar gurkjiem. 2 vienaadus skaljrunjus atrast bija tuvu nereaali. AFL bija zheeliiga, to pat uz videejas klases RTA vareeja noveerot. Protams, ka senajos laikos bija arii labi skaljrunji - kaut tie pashi Eminence, Celestion, kurus shobriid liek gitaaru pastiprinaatajos. Taapat, bija arii Dynacord 30" skaljrunis. Nevar teikt, ka nekaa nebija, vai viss bija suuds. Es to saku par konkreetajiem 4a32 - kaadi 20 ir bijushi manaa dziivee.

Par normaalu muuziku virs 60 Hz - taa buutu kora muuzika, klavesiins un flauta, veel arii akustiskaa gitaara un vokaals. Ja esi paziistams ar instrumentiem kaa basgitaara, kontrabass, sintezators, tad droshi vien zinaasi, ka veel krietna oktaava ar kapeikaam zem shiis freq.

ddff

----------


## jankus

Par mūzikas spektru, jeb par to, kas zem 60Hz ir vai nav. Lūk cilvēks veicis mūzikas spektra analīzi: http://www.sat-infa.net/forum/index.php ... =174&st=20 (jātin links uz apakšu, sākot no 30.tā līdz 34.tajam postam). Tas gan nenozīmē, ka nepiekrītu tam, ka jo zemāk skan AS, jo labāk.

Cik man ir sanācis saskarties ar 4A-32, pirmie kas gadījās no ģitāras kombja Harmonija bija pilnīgs sū@s. Pēc tam tiku pie 4A-32-2-Y4, pēc tam dabūju pamēģināt 4A-32-Y4.
4A-32-Y4 un 4A-32-2-Y4 manā skatījumā skanēja neslikti (imho). 
Lai nebūtu vilšanās 4A-32 skaļruņos, pats meklētu Lomo ar kobalta magnētiem:
-4A-32-Y4
-4A-32-2-Y4
-4A-32-2-2
Pēdejos pats neesmu klausījies, taču kāds labi zināms paziņa tos novērtēja kā labāk skanošus par 4A-32-2-Y4. 
Pirmie no minētajiem pašam vislabāk patikās onkena kastēs, otrie no minētajiem- open baffle.

----------


## arnis

jankus. Es principiaali nelasiishu to palagu, ko esi ielicis. 
varu tikai piemineet, ka pat kaa minimums 80% LV shlaageru ir tonji zem 45Hz turklaat ar veeraa njemamu amplituudu, par aarzemju muuziku un hifiliitikju testu diskiem pat nerunaajot.
Tev jau nu kaa Open Bafflju piekriteejam to vajadzeeja gan zinaat ..... : (
PS - izvelkot RMS veertiibas no videejiem ( pat ne forseetiem ) klubu gabaliem, augstaakais punkts nez kaapeec svaarstaas ap 53-55Hz ...

----------


## kaspich

es atvainojos.
mani dara niknu cilveeki, kas ir sekli. virspuseeji. tuksmuldetaaji. ja tas ir vel alja hobija/sirdslietas teemaa, cienju/izpratni/atbalstu negaidiet.
jo, man galiigi nav daljas, cik kursh miljonus nopelniijis, vai blondiines ieguvis. mees sheit runajam par akustiku/elektroniku.
sore par ievadu.

jankus - vai Tu esi izlasiijis kaadu graamatu par skaljrunjiem? NOTEIKTI nee. vai Tu esi izlasiijis kaadu graamatu par akustikas lietaam? NEOTEIKTI nee.
vai Tu esi daudz dumiibu salasiijies netaa? jaa, protams, sveeta lieta.

tad nu es teikshu - beidz dziit pilniigu dumumu un saac izgliitoties. shobrid nav veerts Tev peerles daliit - rezultaats buus kaa ar edgarinju.

manii arvien aktiivaak briest ideja ka/kaa ciiniities pret sho globaalo ljaunumu - internetu taa pokemoniskajaa izpratnee. cik daudz dumuma tur ir, cik daudz pokemonu pavelkaas - teeree laiku, dara muljiibas, GVELZH mulkjiibas.. tas ir aarpraats..

----------


## ddff

> Lūk cilvēks veicis mūzikas spektra analīzi: http://www.sat-infa.net/forum/index.php ... =174&st=20 (jātin links uz apakšu, sākot no 30.tā līdz 34.tajam postam). Tas gan nenozīmē, ka nepiekrītu tam, ka jo zemāk skan AS, jo labāk.


 Paskaties shos instrumentus un to centra frekvences
Peec taada vispaar negribas vairs neko apskanjot vai ierakstiitu atskanjot. Labaa zinja - vesela virkne no shiem neprasa pastiprinaajumu un, visdriizaak, netiks ierakstiiti. Tachu es uzskatu, ka A0 buutu jaadzird uz muusdienu akustiskaas sisteemas.

ddff

----------


## Didzis

Vispār jau sākumā runa gāja par 4A28, kurš nu galīgi nav salīdzināms ar 4A32. 4A28 stāvēja ka-ka kino tumbās un muzikanti to īpaši neizmantoja. 4a32 plaši pielietojās visādos Veņecos un citos krievu sū**. Tapēc tie bija izplatīti kultūras namos. Krievu laikos tak nekā cita nebija. Nu labi bagātajos kultūras namos ar baigiem blatiem bija pa kādai Vermonai vai Teslai, bet 4A32 bija gandrīz katrā kultūras sķūnī.

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, a kaads sakars visam shim Tevis rakstiitajam ar skaljrunju kvalitaati/izveeli muusdienaas? shodien/sheit. neredzu.

p.s. paskatiiju to janys linku. narjadu ar chupu dumiibu un rupju neprecizitaashu, ir jaakonstatee, ka Jaanja kungs NEKO nerubii arii no grafiku [F vs SPL] izpeetes..
cilveek, paskati tak pats to dokumentu. paskati bassovij baraban, kodo barabani, kitaiskije barabani, yello fagmenta spektru.. 
kuda..

----------


## arnis

> Tachu es uzskatu, ka A0 buutu jaadzird uz muusdienu akustiskaas sisteemas.
> ddff


 Luuk, te OB sapnis arii beidzas ...

----------


## jankus

> Tachu es uzskatu, ka A0 buutu jaadzird uz muusdienu akustiskaas sisteemas.
> ddff
> 
> 
>  Luuk, te OB sapnis arii beidzas ...


 Teiktais par 60 Hz ir jāņem atpakaļ, pārliecinājāt!
OB sapnis, baidos, ka beidzas jau pie kādiem 80Hz (manā gadījumā ar 1.2 x 1.2m vairogu)..

----------


## kaspich

jankus, nu bet paskati:
http://linkwitzlab.com/

luk, tehniski izgliitots cilveeks.
OB taisa uz VIDIEM, uz basiem taisa CE vai FI.
un, ja uz basiem ir fundamentaalas lazhas [telpaa] - taas jaariisna ar buldozeru, akustiskajiem vairogiem, izvietojumu.

----------


## arnis

Nezinu kaadu muuziku Jankus sadomaaja klausiities, bet ekur Aishas - What for  videejaas veertiibas laikaa. NU, Peak uz 47hz ...
te piem mirklis no joe kokera- unchain my heart

----------


## jankus

> jankus, nu bet paskati:
> http://linkwitzlab.com/
> 
> luk, tehniski izgliitots cilveeks.
> OB taisa uz VIDIEM, uz basiem taisa CE vai FI.
> un, ja uz basiem ir fundamentaalas lazhas [telpaa] - taas jaariisna ar buldozeru, akustiskajiem vairogiem, izvietojumu.


 Paldies par norādi! Šķiet, ka mēs to jau reiz pārrunājām privāti- tēmu par papildus basa ierīces lietderību tādā setupā.

----------


## jankus

> Nezinu kaadu muuziku Jankus sadomaaja klausiities, bet ekur Aishas - What for  videejaas veertiibas laikaa. NU, Peak uz 47hz ...


 He he, Aisha visvairāk gan patiks manai draudzenei.  :: 
Priekš Open baffle pašam visvairāk ierullē simfoniskā mūzika, kora mūzika, vokāls.

----------


## kaspich

ok, tipiska disko ritmam, vieglam trance nebuus 30hz, bet - dnb, house, rap/hiphop, ambient - bez variantiem.
nee, ok, pienjemsim - cilveeks klausaas gjitaarroku, lielu bocku nav dzirdeejis. bet, te jau par OB lielaakaa dalja sauc vnk plaaksni: tik lielu, lai tas skaljrunis fiziski ietilptu..

p.s. par simfonisko.. nu, nesanaak. nesanaak dabuut no OB taadu tesienu, kaa klausoties kaut mid izmeera zaales viduu. te vecais staasts - klausamies simfonisko ar 100db max/peak levelu? tas tak nav nopietni. 
ok, avg tesiens simfoniskajai pashaas apakshaas nav liels, bet, kad ir - nevelk OB..

----------


## normundss

> jankus, nu bet paskati:
> http://linkwitzlab.com/
> 
> luk, tehniski izgliitots cilveeks.
> OB taisa uz VIDIEM, uz basiem taisa CE vai FI.


 Atļaušos aizrādīt - izglītotais cilvēks tajā linkā taisa H-frame OB uz basiem līdz 20Hz.  Subis ir tikai kā opcija tiem, kas grib klausīties īpaši skaļi.



> un, ja uz basiem ir fundamentaalas lazhas [telpaa] - taas jaariisna ar buldozeru, akustiskajiem vairogiem, izvietojumu.


 Un ja tās lažas pieņemamā veidā atrisinās nomainot FI uz OB?  Kompromisi jau būs vienmēr, arī viskrutākajā koncertzālē.  Man ir gluži pieņemami ja problēma, kura reāli besī ārā, ir atrisināma aizvietojot to ar citu problēmu kura īpaši netraucē.

----------


## arnis

kas ir H-frame ?

----------


## normundss

> Tachu es uzskatu, ka A0 buutu jaadzird uz muusdienu akustiskaas sisteemas.
> ddff
> 
> 
>  Luuk, te OB sapnis arii beidzas ...
> 
> 
>  Teiktais par 60 Hz ir jāņem atpakaļ, pārliecinājāt!
> OB sapnis, baidos, ka beidzas jau pie kādiem 80Hz (manā gadījumā ar 1.2 x 1.2m vairogu)..


 Principā nav tik traki, šekur mani testa OB  uz 47x90 cm vairoga:

Tas ir mērīts ar vienkāršu sweep toni, ar visiem telpas atstarojumiem, skaļruņi stāv kā parasti klausoties, mikrofons apmēram klausītāja galvas vietā. Tā kā tur nevienmērība ir ap +-6dB, tad es skaitu ka basi arī sākas no -6dB.  Jau ar tik šauru vairogu no B200 platjoslinieka vien var dabūt ap 100Hz, kopā ar Alpha 15 basinieku elementāri līdz 40Hz.  Es pirms tam arī eksperimentēju ar lielākiem vairogiem pie šī pamata vairoga skrūvējot klāt 20cm gabalus līdz pat aptuveni 1,5x1,1m izmēram (Latvijas Finiera saplākšņa atgriezumi rullē!).  Bass no platjoslinieka protams ievērojami pieaug, bet man tomēr labāk patīk šauro vairogu skanējums.

Tā ka te kaut kur lasītie teksti ka OB zem 300Hz neiet ir mierīgi ierindojami interneta dumību kategorijā.

----------


## arnis

un kaadas jaudas tad padod uz vienu un otru driveri ? thd pie tiem 40hz meeriiji ? ka nav taa ,ka tur ir 20-30% kroplju un reaalais 40hz ir veel par 5-10dB zemaaks ? + uz kaadas F kroseejam alfu ?

----------


## normundss

> kas ir H-frame ?


 Strikti ņemot, H-frame nav tas pats kas OB, bet arī dipola konfigurācija.

----------


## arnis

nevajadzeeja jau puuleeties ziimeet, gribeeju lai izstaasti saviem vaardiem, kaadi tur bonusi ...

----------


## kaspich

uz basiem - gabariita samazinaashanas iespeeja  ::

----------


## jankus

> kaadi tur bonusi ...


 Redz kur puisis veicis OB, atvērtās kastes un H-frame salīdzinājumu: http://www.quarter-wave.com/OBs/U_and_H_Frames.pdf

----------


## normundss

> nevajadzeeja jau puuleeties ziimeet, gribeeju lai izstaasti saviem vaardiem, kaadi tur bonusi ...


 Tad vajadzēja prasīt kāds labums no H-frame.   ::  
1) nevajag taisīt gigantisku vairogu lai iegūtu basus
2) Ja sajēdz, pamainot h-frame izmērus var nedaudz pieregulēt skaļruņa akustisko slodzi.  Es pagaidām nejēdzu.

----------


## ddff

Man pagaidaam tas U frame patiik vislabaak - jaapieliek tikai 3 deelji un tumba gatava.

ddff

----------


## normundss

> un kaadas jaudas tad padod uz vienu un otru driveri ? thd pie tiem 40hz meeriiji ? ka nav taa ,ka tur ir 20-30% kroplju un reaalais 40hz ir veel par 5-10dB zemaaks ? + uz kaadas F kroseejam alfu ?


 Vispār vienīgais ko es gribēju apgalvot, ir ka nav tiesa ka "OB nav basu". Korekti visu sataisot, noteikti var iegūt daudz labāku rezultātu nekā man pašlaik.

Jaudas nemērīju, un pašreizējā stadijā man tas neliekas būtiski.   Ļoti aptuveni piemetot, kaut kur ap 1-2 W varētu būt.  SPL bija ap 90 dB pie tā signāla ar ko taisīta līkne.Tas ir pēc manas mērauklas "skaļi", normāls skaļums man ir ap 75-80 dB.  Es jau te pietiekami piespamoju par to ka priekš manis mājas audio sistēma un "īsts" koncerts ir divas atšķirīgas lietas.  Ja gribu "bliezienu", eju uz koncertu, mājās 130dB simfonisko orķestri man nevajag un to negribu.  Ta tā, laikus paredzot tekstus ka pie lielāka skaļuma viss būs slikti.  Par visiem OB-istiem protams es nevaru runāt, varbūt kādam SPL arī ir problēma.

THD nemērīju, bet tāpat zinu ka alfām kropļi ir lieli un skaļi tās nespēlēs (Xmax ap 3mm) un zem 40Hz neies. Bet tas ir stāsts par lētiem skaļruņiem nevis OB ka tādu.  Kad tikšu galā ar man svarīgākām lietām un būs radusies vispār lielāka sajēga kas un kā, tad varēs sākt domāt arī par investēšanu nopietnākos basiniekos. Piemēram AE Dipole 15 http://www.aespeakers.com/drivers.php?driver_id=32.  Pirms tam man ir plānos ieviest aktīvo xoveru un nomainīt B200 uz mazāku skaļruni kuram nav tāds kritums augšās jau no 10kHz un mazāks beaming efekts.  

Alfa pašlaik ir krosēta uz 170Hz ar 2.kārtas filtru. B200 bez filtra, tikai ar baffle step korekciju un Zobeli.  Bez pretenzijām ka tas ir pareizākais variants.

----------


## kaspich

man reizeem skjiet, ka labaak buutu matemaatiku nemaaceet un fizmatos iet bija liela kljuda.
75..80db skaljums.
klusaa telpaa fons vismaz 30db
delta paliek 45..50db

tad ir jautajums - kaada tur mikrodinamika? kaada runa par kondensatoru nianseem? par thd? thd zem 0.3% pazuud telpas troksnjos..
nee, es neko nesaprotu..

----------


## jankus

> B200 bez filtra, tikai ar baffle step korekciju un Zobeli.


 Vai tad baffle step korekciju un zobeli nevajadzētu likt drīzāk Alfai? Nu varbūt arī kaut ko jaucu..

----------


## normundss

> Man pagaidaam tas U frame patiik vislabaak - jaapieliek tikai 3 deelji un tumba gatava.
> 
> ddff


 Bilde ir šķērsgriezumā, sāni arī jātaisa ciet. 5 dēļus vajag   ::

----------


## jankus

> man reizeem skjiet, ka labaak buutu matemaatiku nemaaceet un fizmatos iet bija liela kljuda.
> 75..80db skaljums.
> klusaa telpaa fons vismaz 30db
> delta paliek 45..50db
> 
> tad ir jautajums - kaada tur mikrodinamika? kaada runa par kondensatoru nianseem? par thd? thd zem 0.3% pazuud telpas troksnjos..
> nee, es neko nesaprotu..


 A nez kāpēc man liekas, ka mūzika simfoniskā orķestra koncertā varētu būt arī skaļāka.. Tas droši vien, ka nesēžu tur galvu taurē iespraudis, bet gan zālē.
Nu nezinu, cik tur ir decibeli, taču, kad normāli pagriežu savus 2 x BEAG PD256/S skaļruņus katrā OB, tad blieziens ir tāds, ka liekas, ka tūliņ atnāks kaimiņš no blakus mājas pāri ceļam skatīties, kas tur notiek..
Jāsaka, ka istaba jau arī nav tik liela kā zāle. Manā gadījumā tas ir ap 40m2 un tā jau ir ļoti liela.. Tipiski jau ir 20-30m2..
Ar to gribēju pateikt, ka vismaz man nav bijis tā, ka pietrūkst skaņas spiediena. Tik skaļi nekad neesmu klausījies, lai būtu par īsu..

----------


## arnis

NU tiem AE arii saakotneejie kroplji buus palieli. Tikai tie neaugs tik drastiski liidz ar liimenja palielinaashanos ...pie 30-40Hz ietopiijot, jaa, taa vareetu buut priekshrociiba saliidzinot ar taadu alpha-15, tad ir skaidrs, bet ...... bet.... 
ljoti aptuveni- alpha-15 juutiiba- normaali ap 95 / halfspace normaalaa kastee basa zonaa jaabuut ap 100dB. Ljoti aptuveni meeriijuma vietaa ir ~90dB pie 1-2W, means kautkur ap -13dB nevis lineaari / ir bass ... pie -6dB pat -19dB ... Jaa, to ka dabuut var, jau neviens nestriidaas ..apstaaklji dazhaadi, korekcijas ir iespeejamas utt .... var jau buut ka mees te cepamies nevietaa...

----------


## normundss

> man reizeem skjiet, ka labaak buutu matemaatiku nemaaceet un fizmatos iet bija liela kljuda.
> 75..80db skaljums.
> klusaa telpaa fons vismaz 30db
> delta paliek 45..50db
> 
> tad ir jautajums - kaada tur mikrodinamika? kaada runa par kondensatoru nianseem? par thd? thd zem 0.3% pazuud telpas troksnjos..
> nee, es neko nesaprotu..


 Lieli kopējie kropļojumi vispārējā gadījumā nepadara nedzirdamus daudz niecīgākus specifiskus kropļojumus.  Tas varētu būt par iemeslu kondensatoru, opampu un tamlīdzīgām niansēm.  Ja es tās kondensatoru atšķirības nedzirdētu, nudien nejustos apdalīts. Drīzāk otrādi - jo mazāk problēmu jo labāk.

Attiecībā uz skaļumu - par gaumi nestrīdas, par gaumi brīnās   ::  .  Par fonu un sadzirdamām skaņas niansēm gan vēl zinātnieki strīdas.  "ir viedoklis" ka cilvēks spēj atšķirt skaņas līdz pat 30 dB zem trokšņu līmeņa - kas nespēja, to apēda lācis.   Avotu gan tagad šiem datiem neatradīšu, tā ka var neņemt par pilnu.

----------


## normundss

> B200 bez filtra, tikai ar baffle step korekciju un Zobeli.
> 
> 
>  Vai tad baffle step korekciju un zobeli nevajadzētu likt drīzāk Alfai? Nu varbūt arī kaut ko jaucu..


 Laikam jauc gan   ::  . BSC un netieši arī Zobelis kompensē augošo jutību palielinoties frekvencei.  Ja patīk griezīgas augšas un "bļaustīga" skaņa, var arī nelikt. Alfai jau tur nekādas frekvences nepalielinās. Sporta pēc biju pamēģinājis arī Alfai zobeli uzlikt, nekādu starpību nejutu.

----------


## BLOW

Labi pietiks tagad te man smadzenes kūpinas. Labāk pastāstiet, cik jūs liktu 10 baļu sistēmā s90 tumbām (kvalitātes) atzīmi.  ::

----------


## kaspich

10. ne mazaak! un Tev, afftor, arii 10. Tu esi ne tikai gudrs, bet arii shajaa jomaa zinosh!  ::

----------


## ddff

> Bilde ir šķērsgriezumā, sāni arī jātaisa ciet. 5 dēļus vajag


 Kaa? Kastei ir 6 deelji, 3 no tiem redzu bildee, kam man veel 2? Bandpass gribaas?

ddff

----------


## jankus

> Bilde ir šķērsgriezumā, sāni arī jātaisa ciet. 5 dēļus vajag  
> 
> 
>  Kaa? Kastei ir 6 deelji, 3 no tiem redzu bildee, kam man veel 2? Bandpass gribaas?
> 
> ddff


 Vēl viens dēlis augšā un vēl viens dēlis apakšā, līdzīgi kā bildēs, piemēram, šeit: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/proto.htm
.. bet nu tāda doma, ka varbūt varētu iztikt arī bez apakšējā dēļa, arī man ir reiz ienākusi prātā.  ::

----------

